# New to Servers (using s2003)



## MarkButt (May 11, 2011)

Hi all

I have been asked to look at some problems with a Server 2003 SBS system, it was brought down by viruses a while back and has never been the same (was never great) but I need to find some info on maintaining this server, I know nothing about servers so am a bit concerned about making it worse. Do you know any good guides for maintaing a server 2003 sbs?
This server is now inside a Home Hub and will not send or receive emails - not an open relay. I think the HH is blocking emails. Do I need to get the HH to allow the server to access the outside work?
Ta.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Is the SBS inside or running a domain or is it just a regular member server?

If your main issue is sending receiving emails give me some details on how that is setup, do you login to the server to send emails or is it an SMTP/Exchange server itself?

Also what is a "home hub" are you talking about your router? is this a home environment? thanks


----------



## MarkButt (May 11, 2011)

Hi Guldan,

Sorry for the delay in responding. 

SBS is inside another domain.

The emails appear to be SMTP to ther server (as far as I can tell). Users log into their accounts and recieve there emails via "microsoft exhange server" (if I remember correctly - it was set originally about five years ago). 

Home Hub is a nom de plume for a router - you see them advertised on the briandrain. It is the original set in the home that the office set has been put inside. I have no control of the Home Hub.

MB


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

start > run > services.msc

Make sure the exchange services that are set to automatic are running. Also, if that server is getting viruses/malware, then there is someone using it for every day computing, that is a no no when it comes to servers

Port 25 needs to be forwarded to the server for incoming email, port forwarding is done at the router. So you need to get access to that home hub.


----------



## MarkButt (May 11, 2011)

Hi srhoades

I am now into areas I am not used to, "checking what is running" is something I will have to figure that out when I get time. 

I am not sure how the viruses got onto the server but it happnened a couple of years ago and the system has never been the same. We got outside assistance as the system was dead but the problems where not completely resolved. 

I am sure that the server is not being "used" by anyone, it is our file and email server. 

We did have a router in the previous location but that "disguarded router" is no longer part of the new network the "home hub" is now doing that job. 

That "disguarded router" was set up by third party mentioned above, I could not have done it then and I would need to look into setting ports on a router.
That I guess is where the problem must stem from, the old router is gone and the new router not set up for the additional network. I do not have access to the router either. 

Another probem that the viruses caused our electronic to faxes to cease going to email and I have never figured that out, so we reverted back to a fax machine - and having to print "rubbish" faxes. 

MarkButt


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You will need to get into the router and get the port forwarding set up or you will never get email. You should probably check with the ISP if they even allow email servers behind their router. If they do, they can probably help you set up port forwarding. You will also need to go to your domain hosting company and set the DNS entry for email to point to your new router's WAN IP address. This of course is dependant on if you purchased static IP addresses from your ISP.

The fax issue will probably work once the email is working again.


----------

